# Apistogramma cacatuoides



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

does anyone know anything about Apistogramma cacatuoides i've read about them online and people say they are a pretty hardy fish im just wondering what water parameters does it like and etc... and if anyone has any please let me know


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

These fish are hardy, and aren't finicky about water parameters so much. The readily breed in aquariums, and these species do well in harems. You should join apistogramma.com


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

guppy said:


> does anyone know anything about Apistogramma cacatuoides i've read about them online and people say they are a pretty hardy fish im just wondering what water parameters does it like and etc... and if anyone has any please let me know


Very cool fish, in a few weeks I'm going to bring in a trio from someone on Aquabid. You're not likely to find these at the LFS and even if you do prices will be much higher than what you can get from some hobbyists - only expensive part is shipping, but you can prolly get away with second day or longer when temps are more reasonable... This should be something like $15 a pair. Overnight would be $25 or so... Several aquarium strains exist, for example the famous "Double-Red". Since these are fairly big in the hobby, you can safely ignore most of what you read about ultra-soft water being needed, this really only applies to wild-caught ones.

Jeff


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

i ordered some from my lfs and the guy said he was going to get me 5 for $20 about an inch in length... whats your personal experience with them ?


----------

